# need opinions!



## qgreen03 (May 24, 2012)

OK I have a 8mth oldwatchdog/Colby bloodlines.. dnt have any papers on him


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

with out papers u will never know. guy who sold him to u might have just told u whatever he thought u'd want to here. http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/43231-how-tell-if-your-dog-pure-newbies.html

other than that welcome to GoPitbull!!!  and ur pup is very handsome


----------



## qgreen03 (May 24, 2012)

Thanks lol


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

certainly has some pitbull blood in him.... does look a bit on the hairy side and that tail is a bit bulkier ..... in the end unless u are showing the dog.... how pure or not probably makes no difference, to me it does look like a mix


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> with out papers u will never know. guy who sold him to u might have just told u whatever he thought u'd want to here. http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/43231-how-tell-if-your-dog-pure-newbies.html
> 
> other than that welcome to GoPitbull!!!  and ur pup is very handsome


:goodpost: welcome to GP


----------

